# which computer part should i get?



## Faggotron (Dec 6, 2011)

i had this computer (http://www.getpcmemory.com/pics/dell_hybrid_studio_desktop_blue.jpg) since June 2009 and the performance was excellent. there was no lag in games until this year. in the near end of September i noticed that I'm having screen lag in every downloadable games i play. EX: when i move a character to a deserted part of a map with no one around then its fine. but when i walk into a mob of people shooting at each other my screen would freeze like every 1.5 sec. and every time i play a game the fan would spin faster and louder than ever which is pretty annoying. when i opened up my computer to see the insides (http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2008/09/9-21-08-studio_hybrid_open.jpg) and check the processors (Ben's Bargains - Dell Studio Hybrid at the bottom). the heat sink was on top of the 2 processors and as u can see one of them has a white something in the middle. i scratched that off.. and i recently cleaned out the fan with a soaked q-tip and now the fan is blowing louder

now the question is should i get a new processor or a new heat sink or both?

*the heat sink is that orange thingy. provide a link to buy it please.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> one of them has a white something in the middle. i scratched that off


If you are referring to the thermal paste, big mistake. That is required in order for heat to be efficiently transferred from the processor to its heat sink. Without it, the proc will overheat. The fans will then spin up faster in trying to cool it.

You will need to thoroughly clean the mating faces of the processor and heat sink, then reapply new compound.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

gcavan said:


> If you are referring to the thermal paste, big mistake. That is required in order for heat to be efficiently transferred from the processor to its heat sink. Without it, the proc will overheat. The fans will then spin up faster in trying to cool it.
> 
> You will need to thoroughly clean the mating faces of the processor and heat sink, then reapply new compound.


He was referring to the sticker on top of the heatsink.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't read it that way.



> the heat sink was on top of the 2 processors and as u can see one of them has a white something in the middle.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

gcavan said:


> I don't read it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 101568


I see what you mean now though, although im a little confused as to why only one chip would have thermal paste and not the other.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Yep. Struck me as kind of odd also.


----------



## Faggotron (Dec 6, 2011)

these arent my pictures  i just found it online. under the heat sink there is this like sticky paste of some kind, i thought it melted on the processor so i scratched it off. but only a little. now where can i buy this thermal paste? and if i do will that return my computer back to normal?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I can't say if it will correct your original issue (screen lag) but it is something which must be done in order to protect the CPU from overheating. Thermal compound (also called heat sink paste/compound) is available at most computer and electronics repair shops.


----------



## Faggotron (Dec 6, 2011)

i dont think it will solve the problem either because when i first experienced the lag i opened up the computer and checked the processors. the paste was on the processor and the heat sink already. but if this kind of problem happend to you what would you do?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Thermal paste can be purchased at any PC shop. Thouroughly clean all the paste from the CPU and heatsink with 90% alcohol and then apply a small amount (about the size of a grain of rice) to the CPU and spread it out evenly. Do not use your bare finger to spread. I use a baggie over my index finger to spread it.


----------



## Faggotron (Dec 6, 2011)

and how much is this paste? from where i live the computer store owner charges like twice the original price.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Your in New York! There has be several thousand computer stores there.

Newegg.com - Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound - Thermal Compound / Grease


----------

